# Überwintern von Seerosen



## Renate (16. Aug. 2008)

Hallo !! Wer kann mir gute Tips zum Überwintern von Seerosen  geben , die im  Moment noch im Kübel stehen . Bis zum Herbst ist es nicht mehr lang und bei uns im Fichtelgebirge kann der Frost schon recht früh kommen . Nach erfolgreicher Blüte scheinen meine Seerosen etwas zu kümmern . Sie haben nur 

ein paar Blätter . Wann muss ich sie düngen und mit was ?  Danke für Eure Hilfe !  es grüsst   Renate


----------



## andreas w. (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Überwintern von Seerosen*

hallo renate, zum überwintern würde ich, wenn die blätter welk werden, bevor der frost kommt, alle stiele abschneiden und die wurzel in dem kübel, wenn geht, in einen dunkelen kühlen raum stellen.
dunkel und kühl, damit die wurzeln in ihrem natürlichen rhytmus - sommer / winter - unterstützt werden. im nächsten frühjahr wenn du sie wieder raus stellst, kannst du sie mitdüngen.
hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Überwintern von Seerosen*

 also zum Überwintern von "Kübel-Seerosen" können wir nicht viele Tipps geben, unsere Seerosen stehen alle im Teich und dort bleiben sie im Winter auch ... auch die, die in nur 10cm Wasserteife stehen und dort durchaus mal einfrieren. Wir wollen hier nun keine  von den Mini-Teichianern bekommen, aber warum lässt Du sie nicht einfach in der Wanne ?? Bestimmt werden sich dazu aber auch noch ein paar Spezialisten melden.

Zum Düngen der Seerosen: bitte unbedingt im Frühjahr düngen - damit sie auch fleissig im nächsten Jahr blühen - und zwar mit einem "Depotdünger", der die Nährstoffe langsam an die Umgegend abgibt. Diese Düngerarten nennt man Osmocote, *siehe auch hier*, wobei das dort gezeigte Fabrikat natürlich nur ein Beispiel ist, diese Düngerart gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern.


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Überwintern von Seerosen*

Hallo Renate,

es gibt Seerosen, die kann man beruhigt durchfrieren lassen und es gibt Sorten, da darf das Rhizom nicht einfrieren, da sie durch ihre Abstammung nicht 100% winterhart sind. Dies betrifft vor allem die gelb blühenden Sorten. 

Also müßte die Gegenfrage für eine 100% korrekte Antwort lauten: "Was für Seerosen hast Du denn?"  

Natürlich kannst Du die Seerosen auch generell frostfrei, aber kühl überwintern.


----------



## andreas w. (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Überwintern von Seerosen*

also wenn´s irgendwie möglich ist, würde ich "sicher ist sicher" vorziehen. ab in den keller.


----------



## wolledan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Überwintern von Seerosen*

hab die ganz normale weiße rose noch nie rausgehabt c.a. 1m tief ,wachsen wie verrückt


----------



## andreas w. (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Überwintern von Seerosen*

herzblatt, in 1meter tiefe ist hierzulande kein frost mehr. es wird nach möglichkeiten im kübel angefragt. ich weiss nicht, ob es der pflanze schadet, durchzufrieren.


----------

